# Norway 26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodo/Glimt v Stromsgodset

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.85 3.40 4.00 All Bets (23) 
Lyn v Aalesund

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  2.25 3.40 2.90 All Bets (23) 
Lillestrom v Rosenborg 
26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  3.00 3.50 2.15 All Bets (23) 
Molde v Fredrikstad

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  2.75 3.40 2.35 All Bets (22) 
Brann v Tromso

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.95 3.40 3.60 All Bets (23) 
Stabaek v Valerenga

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.714 3.60 4.50 All Bets (23) 
Viking v Ham-Kam

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.80 3.50 4.20 All Bets (23)


----------

